# DTM Diesel Cruze Build



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Also I forgot to mention ride heights. 
After honing it in to a 1/4" I have:
Front Right 26"
Front Left 26"
Rear Left 26-1/16"
Rear Right 260-1/8"


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

What did you spray your rims with?


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

I sprayed the rims with Duplicolor Graphite for rims. Also did the bow tie with that as well. Also Followed up with their clear coat


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Keep us updated on the ride height or if it settles any and also if the ride quality changes. I am wanting to do this to my CTD, just too scared to. I love the look, just didn't want the stiffer ride. 


-Brad


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice job! Love the way it looks!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

nice work, looks great.:goodjob:


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

so the kit allows rebound and compression adjustment on both front AND rear? also im guessing it includes the parts needed to adjust the rears height correct?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

DTMMEGR said:


> I sprayed the rims with Duplicolor Graphite for rims. Also did the bow tie with that as well. Also Followed up with their clear coat


Looks great. Would you recommend taking the tires off or just taping them up to spray the rims?


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Panda, the kit does not allow damping adjustments for rebound or compression. It is preset. Yes it comes with two spanner wrenches to adjust the ride height.
LiveTrash, I would recommend taking the tires off due to the ability to work with the metal more. Also you wont have to worry about over spray or paint getting on your car. I took all four off and did them at the same time. It was easier to me but it could be done on the car. Just make sure to tape everything off well that you do not want sprayed.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I think he's asking if you actually had the wheels discounted from the tires, but I'm assuming that you didn't actually do that.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

gotcha. well bilstien has always been good about there dampening from the box. plus as much as I want the k sport control + with full adjustability and remote reservoir I hear there warranty is not great


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah. It's about 6 months plus having to deal with them. Bilstein and kw or St have much better coverage times. Only thing with kw and St is that I've heard they can be picky about ride height when filing claims.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ill stick with proven performance and a good company


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Yea I have heard amazing things about Bilstein and there performance. Also they are German made. That says enough. 
Also see this, http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/131306-rims-caliper-paint-job-can.html if you have any questions about the rims let me know


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey everyone, I have an update about the ride height of the cruze. The new numbers after approx two weeks of being on the new suspension>
Front right and left 26"
Rear left 26" 
Rear right 26-1/16"
I am assuming the rear has set and the front hasnt due to maybe me reusing the cushions on the end of the springs. If anyone has seen under there car the rear springs have a yellowish cushion pad that sits on top and bottom of the springs.


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Also will be raising the rear back up to 26-1/4 ish due to the car having an optical illusion to it. From the start even though the rear was a little higher Idk if it looked lower due to the front having a larger fender radius or what but the rear has constantly looked lower than the front.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

keep it coming :goodjob:


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Might seem like a dumb question, but have you noticed any mpg increase/decrease after lowering it?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

[QUOTEMight seem like a dumb question, but have you noticed any mpg increase/decrease after lowering it? ][/QUOTE]
im no engineer but I think there might be a sweet spot. too high lots of air goes under thus makes drag and lifts the car so less traction as well (increased effect at higher speeds) but go to low and on pot hole and there goes a muffler.


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

I live extremely close to my work so my average mpg with traffic isnt impressive with a diesel. I get roughly 30-35mpg for work commute. It has stayed the same before and after with normal commute. 
Also every or almost every weekend I am taking an hour to 1.5 hr trip and I did notice that my fuel economy went up during that.
I had a 25 mile record of 54 mpg made on this same trip before the suspension. 
After the suspension I made a new record 25 mile record of 58 mpg. I can say I feel it may have helped cause there is never traffic in the morning when I take my trip. 
The trip is to the same location so the only thing that would deter the results of this would be if fan/ac is on. traffic amount etc.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

now being lowered do you still clear the concrete parking stops when pulling into a space?
I know your not slammed but is there much clearance gone?


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

If you are referring the small concrete bump stops that are held in place with re-bar and placed in front of the curb? 
Yes I clear the bump stops but I do not like to let my front lip go over them. Just a habit best to avoid them.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

yes those are the ones im referring too. I as well don't go over them because the cruze is small enough even not coming close to them I fit well out of traffics way, but if I let mom drive my car she might not be as cautions and might pull up till she hits something


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Yea I could see it now. Slowly creeping over a bump stop and all you hear is plastic scraping on concrete...
Almost brings a tear to your eye thinking about it.


----------

